# Trinity Glass 810 Drip Tip



## CMMACKEM (22/11/18)

Who has?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/18)

Only see the glass caps at Vapers Corner and Throat Punch
But dont see the 810 driptips

Reactions: Like 1


----------

